# Visa approval timescales



## Nasiy (Apr 2, 2008)

We are a family in the UK hoping to move to Perth. We are going down the Skilled migration route and have had our TRA application approved. Our agent lodged the main visa application in Nov 07 and we've not heard since. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has lodged applications recently and what sort of timescales you have experienced for approval.

Also;
1. Do we have to travel to Oz immediately to validate the visa? 
2. Is it right that we must go and settle there within 5 yrs?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Catz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Nasiy,

Welcome to the forum.

Are you applying for a permanent visa or a sponsored visa?
Have a look at the sticky "Please read.." as there you'll get a lot of info.

Catz


----------



## Nasiy (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Catz

Our visa is a permanent one. . . Skilled Independant Subclass 175


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Nasiy, 

I thought I had replied to this post yesterday but maybe I didn't hit the send button 



Nasiy said:


> Also;
> 1. Do we have to travel to Oz immediately to validate the visa?


The visa has to be validated within a year of the police check / medical (sorry I can't remember which one and ours were close together).



Nasiy said:


> 2. Is it right that we must go and settle there within 5 yrs?


Yes you have to settle within 5 years - again from the police check / medical time and not from the visa approval time.

We came over on the skilled independent visa too and it took us about 2 years all together.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Nasiy (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response, much appreciated


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> The visa has to be validated within a year of the police check / medical (sorry I can't remember which one and ours were close together).


Or 6 months if you get a category B medical result. The countdown starts ticking when whichever is received back first. So, if you receive your police checks first, that's when you start to countdown.

Dolly


----------



## Nasiy (Apr 2, 2008)

What do the categories on the medicals relate to (I didn't know there were any)?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Nasiy said:


> What do the categories on the medicals relate to (I didn't know there were any)?


Hi Nasiy,

If you have been referred for further tests when you have your medicals, you will get a category B. Reasons for this would be, for example, high blood pressure, weight, some existing medical conditons.

There is only A and B, A being all OK.

Have a look at form 1071i on the DIAC website.Health Requirements for Visa Applicants

Dolly


----------



## gavmoulds (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi there everyone. I am new too.

Hopefully transferring to RAN (aussie navy ).

My question is this. Do we have to pay for medical exams etc.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

gavmoulds said:


> Hi there everyone. I am new too.
> 
> Hopefully transferring to RAN (aussie navy ).
> 
> My question is this. Do we have to pay for medical exams etc.


Hi gavmoulds,

Yes, I'm afraid that you have to pay for medicals.

Dolly


----------

